# SCB Stingray / Mercury 250 ProXS



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I got this set up dialed in today.

As tested:

*Hull:* SCB Stingray 
*Motor& Rigging:* Mercury 250 ProXS, Bravo One 15 1/4" x 26", Garmin 545S, 
Power Pole XL, (4) Optima Batteries, 4 Bank Charger.

*RPM: 4500=55 MPH*
* 5500=65 MPH*
* 6100=70.6 MPH (WOT)*

(20 gallons of fuel onboard)

It's on to Tops-n-Towers for aluminum work...

SCB Factory


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

aewsome boat,you do some good looking work


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

that is one clean rig...sweet boat...the battery storage is rigged awsome


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice rig


----------



## topwater kid (Dec 14, 2006)

*scb*

hey eric, what is the sticker price for that boat.


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Looks good Eric, make sure you post some pics when the aluminum work is done.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I post as soon as it's complete. Late next week.



tailchaser22 said:


> Looks good Eric, make sure you post some pics when the aluminum work is done.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What is the cutout in the raised deck for? Igloo? That is a sweet looking hull.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

A 94 qt, cooler drops in to make a rear facing seat.

This boat will have a 94 qt in front of the console, duel bucket seats behind console, and the rear facing 94qt cooler. Seating for (6).



Haute Pursuit said:


> What is the cutout in the raised deck for? Igloo? That is a sweet looking hull.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Man that is a sweet looking fishing machine.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I saw you in west bay today we were in the yellow pathfinder you blew by a couple times. Thats a bad *zz boat i think we saw you doing 70 standing up with no seat or anything behind you my buddy said **** that guys nuts!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I saw you.

With a tight delivery schedule, I needed to dial in this weekend. The boat will be in the aluminum shop all week. It would have been nice to have seats, but my hulls are so stable I can get away with it.

I felt like I was surfing at 70 MPH.

SCB



D.L. said:


> I saw you in west bay today we were in the yellow pathfinder you blew by a couple times. Thats a bad *zz boat i think we saw you doing 70 standing up with no seat or anything behind you my buddy said **** that guys nuts!


----------



## McFish (Mar 18, 2008)

wow..70mph...sick rig eric


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

I should have got the camera out like i was going to it looked like you were surfing but with a pucker factor!









scb factory said:


> I saw you.
> 
> With a tight delivery schedule, I needed to dial in this weekend. The boat will be in the aluminum shop all week. It would have been nice to have seats, but my hulls are so stable I can get away with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

*Stingray*

I am proud to say that I am fortunate enough to be waiting on the arrival of this machine. I think that the performance of this boat is truly remarkable and that it is unrivaled by competitors. Eric's customer service has been tremendous, and his attention to detail is shown in his work. The efficient clean design of his boat has been appealing from the start and the engineering required to make this boat what it is is astounding . For the neigh-sayers out there, I suggest you study and research this boat before you formulate your opinion. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. And no, I am not the guy burning the shoreline at 70 mph and running you over. I've spent a great deal of my life on the water fishing, and unlike a vast majority of fisherman these days I realize the unwritten rules of fishing etiquette. It's nice to know that when I need that speed and ability though, it is there for the taking. Ultimately this boat has a calling to a particular type of fisherman that expects and demands nothing but the best. To be able to customize this boat with Eric and be an integral part of the design is well worth it. I can't express my thanks enough to Eric, and look forward to the finished product. Lord knows he answered enough phone calls from my teammate!

Scott R.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

....what neigh-sayers?
Congrats, that's a very nice boat, and I forgot to say welcome to 2cool. I see it's your first post.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I'm drooling.....


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

That is really slick. Eric, what would happen if you vacuum infused that hull? Not that it doesn't go fast enough already.


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

Which one of you droolers out there are ready to put this hull in the three hundy club? Proxs of course? Best engine I have ever been exposed too. Congrats to the new owner.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Stuart- Infusion is the wave of the future, lighter/stronger parts...a few years out for me though.

As far as the 300 XS club. Get ready, there is already one on the books to be built!


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm ready for a 25' topcat with the tunnel wide enough for twin 300s when do you want to get started. I also want a four race seat configuration. better draft than I have now and equal shallow water capabilities. Send me a Bid


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SCB Sport Deck 27'*

The new SCB Sport Deck 27' is comming along nice. It will be rigged w/ twin 300XS power.

Stay tuned for a new thread w/ detail's and pic's on this moster...



garyhellmann said:


> I'm ready for a 25' topcat with the tunnel wide enough for twin 300s when do you want to get started. I also want a four race seat configuration. better draft than I have now and equal shallow water capabilities. Send me a Bid


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

call me


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

any new pictures since all the aluminum work??


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll post as soon as the boat is back from TnT.


----------



## Big Fish (Feb 4, 2005)

Thats a sweet looking fishing machine. Can you burn in it and if so how slow.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Back from Tops-n-Towers. Just a bit more detail work and she will be done.


----------



## DHS (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks great Eric. Thanks for the pics!!! It'll help get through the weekend.

Damon


----------



## PG Fab (Apr 15, 2008)

That looks great! I really like the aluminum under the seats....cool designPG


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful layout and very clean boat design......I want one bad.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

That is one awesome looking sled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

i am thinkin this might be my next boat...beautiful boat...


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

when's mine hitting the mold?



Get that one down here so I can check it out!



Clint


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Great picss chomping at the bit to see it in person

Scott R


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

MattyMaster said:


> when's mine hitting the mold?
> 
> Get that one down here so I can check it out!
> 
> Clint


That's just what you need Clint.

You better put some seatbelts on there to keep Byford from blowing out.


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

MattyMaster said:


> when's mine hitting the mold?
> 
> Get that one down here so I can check it out!
> 
> Clint


Is this Toms boat?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

KappaDave said:


> Is this Toms boat?


No. Tom's boat is still under construction at the glass shop.

Clint,
We shot hull #4 last week, your boat is #5.


----------

